# Chris Paul and the Hornets high pick & roll



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool read from TrueHoops' Kevin Arnovitz on CP3 and the Hornets high pick and roll.




> Editor’s note: This is another installment of Hoop Schemes, in which TrueHoop editor Kevin Arnovitz takes apart NBA strategy and puts it under a microscope.
> 
> You've seen the New Orleans Hornets run it thousands of times since Chris Paul arrived in the Big Easy:
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/21140/what-to-expect-from-the-4-0-hornets


----------

